
Urbit language tutorial, chapter 1 - urbit
http://urbit.org/docs/dev/hoon/tutorial/1-twigs
======
melloclello
Oh my giddy aunt the lark syntax bit~

As if it wasn't obtuse enough, why the fuck does it alternate -+/<> ???

